# 40 gallon breeder (36"x18"x16")



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently picked up two 40 gallon breeder tanks. I really like them because they cover a larger surface area. I want to make sure I'm using them for the right purpose and adequately. To my understanding, these tanks can be used for breeding adult pair/trio OR growing out juvies.

For my purpose, I would like to use these tanks for growing out 1-2 inch size Aulonocara peacocks. Obviously, one type only so the females do not get mixed up. For those who have experience or know, what is limit to the number of fish I can grow out in one of these tanks? I want to maximize the use of the tank without over stocking and stressing out the fish.

Each tank will have an AC70 and a sponge filter for added bio filtration.
No substrate
A couple of rocks in the center of each tank
Black background

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

All my tanks up until now have been for mainly show. The itch to breed and grow out fish has begun!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I'm setting up a 40 breeder aulonocara species tank and I'm starting with 18 juvie's. About 10 adult's would be maxx.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Perhaps I'm being too critical about the numbers. I would rather be prepared than to regret and learn from mistake.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

My 2 cents would be to consider how long term the fish will be in the tank. If you are breeding and growing them out to be sold, then overstocking a bit isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t that big of a deal. I do a similar thing with a 40 breeder. All of my mbuna that are large enough to sell (and tell the species apart) I just throw them all in the 40 breeder. Empty tank makes it super easy to catch and bag fish quickly when you have a buyer.

If you are breeding/raising the fish to keep, then I would stock based on full sized adult fishing living there.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

while growin them out it shouldnt be a problem overstocking if you keep up with the water.

during growout periods i usually double (sometimes triple) what someone would recomend for a final stock.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I'm setting up a 40 breeder aulonocara species tank and I'm starting with 18 juvie's. About 10 adult's would be maxx.


There's absolutely no way that 10 adult peacocks will fit in a 40 breeder. Have you ever seen an adult male peacock? Not one that is 3" and fully colored up - I'm talking about a 5"-6" adult male peacock. They're big and they get mean, especially around females.

If you are doing a species tank, then you will likely be limited to one male. I have tried 40 breeders with about 8 different peacocks species at this point and it is not enough room for more than one male - even on the more timid species. I have had both A. maylandi and A. stuartgranti Ngara alphas murder submales and these are some of the least aggressive species. Forget about the more aggressive varieties... jakes, baenschi, etc. It may work for a bit, but one day it will go bad. Guaranteed.

If you're thinking of an all-male setup, this may work, but not for 10 adults. 5 *may* work, but if I were to do it, I'd put in nothing but substrate. No rocks, no sight breaks, nothing for a dominant male to claim.

Sorry. Not trying to poopoo your plan. I've just been there, done that several times with 40 breeders and while they're great, they have limitations when it comes to Malawi cichlids.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

mokujin22 said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm setting up a 40 breeder aulonocara species tank and I'm starting with 18 juvie's. About 10 adult's would be maxx.
> ...


Agreed 100%. I've got 11 Haps and Peacocks in a 72 bow no bigger than 5-6", and that's at the limit. One small breeding group of one of the smaller species would be it, at best.


----------

